# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Mattéo

## kilfou

A la base, ce Canard BD devait être fait hier, 11 novembre. Mais vous savez ce que c'est, on lance une partie de Fallout New Vegas et on lève le nez du PC six heures plus tard, hagard, le ventre creux et les yeux caves. Et en plus, Procrastination est mon deuxième prénom. Donc on va emprunter la DeLorean "Outatime" du Doc et faire comme si de rien n'était.

 Quel meilleur jour que le 11 Novembre pour parler d'une série de BD historique traitant de la Première Guerre Mondiale ? Parce que même 92 ans après la signature de l'armistice, ce conflit reste une plaie vivace et ressort souvent en BD. Je pourrais vous parler de Tardi et de sa quasi-obsession traitée à travers _Putain de Guerre !_ , _Varlot Soldat_ ou _C'était la guerre des tranchées_ qui sont de très bons bouquins mais on va plutôt s'intéresser à _Mattéo_, la dernière série de Jean-Pierre Gibrat.

 Le gars est plus connu pour pour ses sagas _Le Sursis_ et _Le Vol du Corbeau_ ayant pour toile de fond la Seconde. De Guerre Mondiale bien sûr, pas la classe de lycée, on n'est pas dans GTO. Y a d'ailleurs des chances que je vous en reparle d'ici peu. Revenons à Mattéo. Jeune immigré espagnol vivant à Collioure avec sa mère, Mattéo apprend la mobilisation générale du 1er Août 1914. Il n'est pas concerné directement (puisqu' Espagnol) mais voir partir son ami Paulin est difficile. Rajoutez à ça que la femme qu'il convoite, Juliette, ne cesse de louer le courage de l'aviateur Guillaume, le fils du patron, et vous vous doutez bien que cet idiot amoureux va faire une belle connerie... Voilà le point de départ de la série. Ne vous attendez pas à voir l'horreur des tranchées comme chez Tardi, tant le traitement est différent. Là où Tardi ne montre que l'horreur du front et le dégoût que lui inspire la guerre, Gibrat s'attelle plus à montrer les petites gens "pour qui on fait la guerre". Une mère, un ami, une infirmière, tant de personnages fouillés et qui profitent pleinement du talent de Gibrat pour les dialogues et les hors-textes, plein de métaphores joliment tournées, dans un style très romancé et qu'on ne trouve que rarement en BD.
 Dans le deuxième tome, après un ressort scénaristique que je ne dévoilerai pas, Mattéo se retrouve à Pétrograd en 1917, pile pendant la Révolution d'Octobre. L'occasion pour lui de frotter ses idéaux avec les réalités politiques de l'époque, voyant les "affrontements" entre anrchistes et bolcheviks. Et de rencontrer d'autres femmes très charmantes, sinon ce ne serait pas du Gibrat.

 Voilà pour le scénario. Pour le dessin, on a encore affaire à un maître de l'aquarelle, mais quand même bien loin de Marini ou de Guarnido. Pas au niveau de la qualité bien sûr, mais au niveau du style. Jouant beaucoup sur la lumière, s'appuyant sur des crayonnés plutôt qu'un encrage classique, Gibrat assure autant sur les décors (qui profitent énormément d'une documentation poussée) que sur les visages (même s'il faut reconnaître que les héroïnes de Gibrat partagent toutes un air de famille très prononcé mais loin d'être désagréable).

 Bref, une excellente série historique, très humaine, avec des dialogues somptueux et un dessin à l'unisson.

 Les 5 premières planches du T1 et 21 du T2 sont dispo sur le site de l'éditeur

_Mattéo_, de Jean-Pierre Gibrat, 2 tomes dispo sur 4 prévus chez Futuropolis, 64 et 80 pages pour le même prix : 16€.




Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Akodo

Toi aussi tu es un roi de la procrastination ??

----------


## Croaa

Un bel album, dans la lignée du premier avec l'effet découverte qui ne joue plus.
Hop, la chronique de BDgest : http://www.bdgest.com/chronique-4277-BD-Matteo-Deuxieme-epoque-1917-1918.html

----------


## Pipeman - le vrai

Les oeuvres de Gibrat sont des petits bijoux ciselés. Il passe un temps maniaque sur chaque case. Certaines scènes en Provence dans le Sursis sont traitées comme des toiles impressionistes.
Par contre, l'air de famille des filles de Gibrat n'est, il est vrai, pas désagréable, mais quand même lassant à la longue. Les héros aussi d'ailleurs ont l'air d'être des clones. A moins qu'il ne nous pondent finallement un lien de filiation entre les persos de Matteo et ceux du Sursis et du Vol du Corbeau. Zola est de retour.

----------


## Crealkiller

J'aime pas cette série, je sais pas si c'est les couleurs, les dessins, l'histoire ou les personnages mais j'arrive pas à accrocher. Peu-etre même que c'est tout ça en faite que j'aime pas, je suis pourtant très bon public  dans la bd et le manga, en général j'aime tout style, je suis assez ouvert, mais là, ça passe vraiment pas...

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Ça doit venir du prénom.

Chaque fois que j'entends "Mathéo ! Viens ici" dans la rue, j'ai envie de cramer mère et fils à la lampe à souder.

----------


## Starvey

> J'aime pas cette série, je sais pas si c'est les couleurs, les dessins, l'histoire ou les personnages mais j'arrive pas à accrocher. Peu-etre même que c'est tout ça en faite que j'aime pas, je suis pourtant très bon public  dans la bd et le manga, en général j'aime tout style, je suis assez ouvert, mais là, ça passe vraiment pas...


En gros, t'es en train de nous expliquer que t'es une soupière à daube sans aucun goût défini, mais que la qualité te chiffonne, c'est ça ?  ::P: 

Nan, le prends pas mal. Je taquine juste avec le dos de la pelle  ::rolleyes:: 
Et je me permets parce que Brest, c'est assez loin de Toulouse...

---------- Post ajouté à 19h54 ----------




> Ça doit venir du prénom.
> 
> Chaque fois que j'entends "Mathéo ! Viens ici" dans la rue, j'ai envie de cramer mère et fils à la lampe à souder.


Je suis d'accord sur le fond, mais pas la forme. Le fer à souder, c'est tellement peuple...

----------


## Psycho10

> ---------- Post ajouté à 19h54 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Johnny Ryall
> 
> 
> ...


Enfin, des gens sensés  ::o: 

J'avoue que moi aussi, ça me démange de la batte cloutée  :^_^:

----------


## Crealkiller

> En gros, t'es en train de nous expliquer que t'es une soupière à daube sans aucun goût défini, mais que la qualité te chiffonne, c'est ça ? 
> 
> Nan, le prends pas mal. Je taquine juste avec le dos de la pelle 
> Et je me permets parce que Brest, c'est assez loin de Toulouse...
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 19h54 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis d'accord sur le fond, mais pas la forme. Le fer à souder, c'est tellement peuple...


Non j'aime la qualité, ce que je voulais dire c'est que souvent j'apprécie aussi des séries "bas de gamme"(pour les films j'aime bien heat-inception- la ligne verte, ça m'empeche pas de regarder du transformers de temps en temps) et malgré ça j'accrochais pas du tout à celle là.
Et la qualité c'est vachement subjectif, envoie moi dans un musée avec que de l'abstrait je te dirai que c'est tout de la merde. Parce que personnellement je trouve que vendre des peintures je sais pas combien alors qu'un enfant aurai fait pareil je trouve ça nul. Maintenant yen a qui aime tant mieux pour les peintres (ou  pour l'auteur dans le cas présent)

edit:



> T'écrirais pas sur un téléphone portable, toi ?


Si  :tired:  en fin de pause en plus j'ai pas eu le temps de décrire précisément ma pensée mais tant pis  ::P:

----------


## Starvey

> Et la qualité c'est vachement subjectif, envoie moi dans un musée avec que de l'abstrait je te dirai que c'est tout de la merde. Parce que personnellement je trouve que vendre *des.peintures* je sais pas combien alors qu'un enfant aurai fait pareil je trouve ça nul. Maintenant yen a qui aime tant mieux pour *es* peintres (ou  *pourgence* l'auteur dans le cas présent)


T'écrirais pas sur un téléphone portable, toi ?  :;): 
Ceci dit, l'abstrait, c'est comme Edika (ouha, le grand écart) ; avant d'épurer à l'essentiel (bon, Edika et épurer, je me rends moi-même compte des limites de mon exemple), faut vachement bien maîtriser le reste avant.
Maintenant, ça n'empêche pas les escrocs, et je te dis ça alors que généralement l'abstrait m'em... bête.
Après, non, la qualité n'est pas subjective.
L'appréciation, oui. Le plaisir coupable est tout à fait admis entre gens de bonne condition comme nous. Mais un scribouillard (même s'il nous amuse) n'atteindra jamais la qualité d'un talentueux bosseur (même s'il nous em...bête).

Je te ferais bien la bise, mais ça va jaser :D

----------


## Starvey

Ah ben ça marche pas. Domage.

http://www.ufunk.net/wp-content/uplo...modern-art.jpg

----------

